# original copy of NFPA 13 -2010



## zaco (27 نوفمبر 2010)

this is the file

http://www.4shared.com/document/WePQc-jA/NFPA_13-2010_Standard_for_the_.html​


----------



## hamadalx (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## thaeribrahem (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## aati badri (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مششششششششششششششكور
وكل سنة والجميع بخير


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور ياحبيب


----------



## mohamed mech (27 نوفمبر 2010)

استاذ و رئيس قسم 
بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا
احب اسجل اعجابى بك و بموضوعك الجميل 
النسخة رائعة فعلا


----------



## zaco (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا" لك يا أخ mohamad mech


----------



## zaco (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا" لكم جميعا"


----------



## zanitty (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بداية موفقة
و جزاك الله كل خير 
وأهلا بك زميلا و اخا


----------



## احمدهارون (28 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks so much


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك نسخة ممتازة


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سليمان نور (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ibrahim younes (30 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و احسن اليك


----------



## عمروصلاح (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## zaherhajj (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## السيد زرد (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وفى اولادك موضوع مميز جدا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elshemy1985 (26 يناير 2011)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks yakber


----------



## حسام محمد (26 يناير 2011)

مجهود حلو كتير 
الف شكر الك يا باشا


----------



## حسام محمد (26 يناير 2011)

مجهودؤحلو كتير وملف قيم جدا 
الف شكر


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (26 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## خالد 74 (27 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ايمان عناني (22 مارس 2011)

شكرا يا اخ زاكو جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بك


----------



## demonarundo (29 مارس 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## Bin Jahlan (19 أبريل 2011)

نفع الله بك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (21 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ زاكو وجزاك كل خير . وشكرا


----------



## goor20 (21 أبريل 2011)

tnx


----------



## mtm1981 (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلاً اخى الفاضل
فعلاً كنت بدور على نسخه غير المصورة 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (29 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## mohamed alhmad (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mahamed salah (17 أغسطس 2011)

لو سمحت ممكن حضرتك ترفعه مره اخرى لانه غير موجود وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ali_haya (17 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن ترفعه مره تانيه ياهندسه لانه غير صالح دلوقتى


----------



## الأمين حسن (18 أغسطس 2011)

الملف مش موجود راااااااااح وروووح


----------



## الواحى (20 أغسطس 2011)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (1 سبتمبر 2011)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## zaco (2 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/file/Qwx8JcMD/NFPA_13_-_Std_Install_Sprinkle.html
NEW link


----------



## fadi kabes (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على اعادة رفع الملف


----------



## lynxshaheen (15 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور على اعادة رفعه و مشكوووووووور على الموضوع كمان اللي من اساسو
عن جد ما قصّرت


----------



## ahmed abd elgaw (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على اعادة رفع الملف


----------



## عماد أبوالعلا (26 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً علي إعادة الرفع


----------



## محمد العطفي (27 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abuchmo (17 أكتوبر 2012)

Can someone re upload it again...thanlks alot


----------



## mohamed mech (20 أكتوبر 2012)

abuchmo قال:


> Can someone re upload it again...thanlks alot


13-2010.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## mohamed mech (20 أكتوبر 2012)

NFPA_13_-_Std,_Install_Sprinkler_Systems_-_2010.zip - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (21 أكتوبر 2012)

the link doesnt exist


----------



## alaa fouad (21 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## nofal (21 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zaco (21 مارس 2013)

New link
NFPA_13_-_Std,_Install_Sprinkler_Systems_-_2010 - Download - 4shared


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (12 أبريل 2013)

مشكورين جميعاً:78:


----------



## كاسر (12 أبريل 2013)

zaco قال:


> NFPA_13_-_Std,_Install_Sprinkler_Systems_-_2010 - Download - 4shared
> NEW link



فعلا الرابط يعمل والملف رائع

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك في رزقك وزادك
​


----------



## ME2011 (14 أبريل 2013)

شكرا


----------

